# Sodium Lactate vs Salt & Sugar



## BlowinBubbles (Oct 5, 2015)

Since returning to CP soaping I've decided to spread my wings.
I'm looking at options for hardening my soaps and have decided not to use Stearic acid due to it's likely palm content. Now I'm contemplating SL or just using Salt & Sugar. Reading the reviews for SL on Brambleberry, I'm a bit hesitant because the outcomes seem a bit 50/50. Would I be better to stick with Salt & Sugar or is SL worth the extra expense?

All thoughts appreciated :smile:


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 5, 2015)

I use SL at 2% with no problem. I also use sugar at 1 tsp ppo.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 5, 2015)

sugar doesn't harden soap, it helps add to bubbly lather. I like SL and salt, generally I use SL in HP and salt in CP.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 5, 2015)

I get a similar initial bar hardening from using salt or from using sodium lactate. But I use SL because it also seems to increase lather - BONUS! It helps with making HP more pourable - BONUS! I also like to keep it on hand as a nonsticky humectant for B&B.

If the cost is keeping you back, check out the powdered SL from lotioncrafters. It's a bit less expensive- though the shipping might out-weigh the savings.  I recently got some and am just about done using my premixed SL solution before trying it out.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 5, 2015)

I learned a couple of things about SL recently -- if you have the powder, it wants to absorb water from the air, so store it in an airtight container. If you use SL solution, keep it in an opaque container and/or in a dark storage area -- it degrades from exposure to light.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to know, Deanna.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Oct 5, 2015)

With the powder (I was thinking about buying it a few months ago), you can make up the pre made 60% solution that SL usually is so you have it ready and you don't have to worry as much about it absorbing a bunch of water. Apparently, the powder is extremely hygroscopic and really really loves to absorb water right away. From what I read I wouldn't even trust an airtight container to do the trick if you're opening it more than a few times. 

I know this is basically what Dee said but, I though I would elaborate.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the added info, Galaxy -- good to know.


----------



## Spice (Oct 8, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I get a similar initial bar hardening from using salt or from using sodium lactate. But I use SL because it also seems to increase lather - BONUS! It helps with making HP more pourable - BONUS! I also like to keep it on hand as a nonsticky humectant for B&B.
> 
> If the cost is keeping you back, check out the powdered SL from lotioncrafters. It's a bit less expensive- though the shipping might out-weigh the savings.  I recently got some and am just about done using my premixed SL solution before trying it out.



Why use SL? I read that its good for lather, HP being pourable, is that the only reason for using SL? I have never used it before. I dont even know what it is.


----------



## BlowinBubbles (Oct 8, 2015)

SL - Sodium Lactate is used in CP as a hardener. Is a natural salt derived from the fermentation of sugar. I'm waiting for my order to arrive so I can try it.


----------



## amd (Oct 8, 2015)

BlowinBubbles said:


> SL - Sodium Lactate is used in CP as a hardener. Is a natural salt derived from the fermentation of sugar. I'm waiting for my order to arrive so I can try it.


 
I have some on the way too! After trying a few other soapers soap who use SL, I can see a good difference in bar longevity. (My average bar lasts about 4 weeks, theirs 6 weeks, approximately same weight.)

A friend who soaps at room temperature says that it accelerates trace. Any advice for using SL?


----------



## ngian (Oct 8, 2015)

amd said:


> After trying a few other soapers soap who use SL, I can see a good difference in bar longevity. (My average bar lasts about 4 weeks, theirs 6 weeks, approximately same weight.)



Well I guess that SL has nothing to do with bar longevity, but Palmitic and Stearic fatty acids are to blame mainly...


----------



## Spice (Oct 8, 2015)

BlowinBubbles said:


> SL - Sodium Lactate is used in CP as a hardener. Is a natural salt derived from the fermentation of sugar. I'm waiting for my order to arrive so I can try it.


I never knew that. Learning is an everyday thing. I will never know enough about soap. How wonderful is that.:clap::clap:


----------

